
Did Reddit Boss Coverage Cross a Line? - scottfr
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/19/sunday-review/did-reddit-boss-coverage-cross-a-line-ellen-pao.html
======
leonatan
News coverage today is all about sensetionalist opinion pieces and soapbox.
Nothing shows this better than Pao and GamerGate coverage the last few years.

------
luso_brazilian
This statement in the article summarizes very well the state of modern
journalism, not only NYT but the industry in general:

 _I often hear from readers that they would prefer a straight, neutral
treatment — just the facts. But The Times has moved away from that, reflecting
editors’ reasonable belief that the basics can be found in many news outlets,
every minute of the day. They want to provide “value-added” coverage._

